

Is Github down? - AznHisoka

Is it down for anyone besides me?
======
runarb
Down for me also.. And for
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/github.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/github.com)

------
dbond
Yep

